# Sam McGuffie Highlite Reel



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Its long but worth watchin this guy is GOOD!

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1768758


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

He has great vision and speed. He is lucky to have such a good offensive line too.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

The kid is a human highlight reel. Rivals has him as the 9th best back(No 1 all purpose) in the nation. He has given a solid verbal to Michigan. They have him listed at only 188lbs. and a 4.32 40

It concerns me that he didn't catch one pass in that whole highlight reel. He might be a great reciever though.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

2 words-Amazing talent!

I couldn't believe when he jumped over the guy and used his back to jump off of.


----------

